# Wago 750-881 stürzt ab bzw. hängt sich auf



## Stalle (11 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe im Jahr 2012 einen Kaltwassererzeuger mit einer Wago SPS ausgestattet.
Die Anlage ist im Juli 2012 in Betrieb gegangen und lief bis zum Januar 2013 ohne Probleme.
Daten zur SPS:
Controller 750-881 mit Berghof Web-Terminal Display
Mehrere Digitalein- und Ausgangsklemmen für Druckschalter und Schütze.
Analogein- und Ausgangsklemmen für Drucksonden und FU-Ansteuerung.
PT100 und PT1000 Klemmen für Temperatursensoren.

Wie o.g. ging die Anlage im Juli 2012 in Betrieb und lief ohne Probleme.
Letzte Woche bekam ich dann einen Anruf vom Kunden: "Die Steuerung hat sich aufgehängt. Alle Ausgänge der SPS sind auf FALSE bzw. 0. 
Auch das Display reagiert nicht. Wenn man die Anlage aus- und wieder einschaltet (also die SPS Spannungsfrei schalten) , läuft sie wieder von alleine an und regelt auch richtig."

Daraufhin bin ich zu dem Kunden gefahren und konnte nichts feststellen, die Anlage lief also in dem Moment ganz ohne Probleme.
Am nächsten Tag hatte sich die Anlage wieder aufgehängt und der Kunde hat sie neugestartet. Ich konnte wieder nichts feststellen, habe aber testweise mal einen neuen Controller (auch 750-881) eingebaut.

Keine 12Stunden später trat das Problem schon wieder auf.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung was da los sein könnte? Die Anlage lief ja ein halbes Jahr ohne Probleme und jetzt auf einmal kommt so ein Mist.

Danke schon mal für Tips


----------



## MSB (11 Februar 2013)

Normalerweise sollte der Controller ja mit seinem LED-Geblinke in dem Fall irgendwas mitteilen. Zu finden im Kapitel 11 des Handbuchs.
Alles andere wäre jetzt verhältnismäßig plan- und somit sinnlose Spekulation.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Stalle (11 Februar 2013)

Das ist ja das nächste Problem: Der Kunde ist auf die Anlage angewiesen und startet sie dann immer neu und somit ist nichts mehr mit Blinkcode wenn ich da auflaufe....


----------



## Matze001 (11 Februar 2013)

Kann sich der Kunde nicht den Blinkcode ansehen?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## MSB (11 Februar 2013)

Stalle schrieb:


> Das ist ja das nächste Problem: Der Kunde ist auf die Anlage angewiesen und startet sie dann immer neu und somit ist nichts mehr mit Blinkcode wenn ich da auflaufe....


Wenn das "nur" ein Kaltwassersatz ist, dann wird es ja vermutlich sowieso eine gewisse Zeit dauern, bis das ganze überhaupt bemerkt wird,
dann werden höchstens 2 Minuten um den Blinkcode abzuschreiben (für den Kunden) dann auch kein Problem mehr darstellen.
Also die Zeit wird sich dein Kunde, um das geblinke abzuschreiben, wohl oder übel nehmen müssen.

Aber davon ab, eine andere mir bekannte Möglichkeit gibts schlicht und einfach nicht, um die Problematik wenigstens mal ein wenig einzugrenzen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## @lex (13 Februar 2013)

Sinnvoll für die Lösungsfindung wäre auch zu versuchen den Fehler zu reproduzieren. Was passiert im / kurz vor dem Fehlermoment? Aktive Bedienung?

In was für einem Netzwerk befindet sich der Controller?


----------

